# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سوال : شایعه حذف کنکور از سال 97 یا 98 که تو بعضی سایتای خبرگزاری زدن درسته ؟!

## Hossein.A

سلام خسته نباشید.
دوستان یه سوال این شایعاتی که تو بعضی سایتای خبرگزاری زدن مبنی بر حذف کنکور از سال 97 یا 98 درسته ؟ واقعا صحت داره ؟
الان فرضا یه ادمی مثل من بخواد از الان واسه سال 97 برنامه ریزی کنه و واسه کنکور بخونه تکلیفش چیه ؟
ممنون میشم جواب درست بدین .

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hosseinzj


سلام خسته نباشید.
دوستان یه سوال این شایعاتی که تو بعضی سایتای خبرگزاری زدن مبنی بر حذف کنکور از سال 97 یا 98 درسته ؟ واقعا صحت داره ؟
الان فرضا یه ادمی مثل من بخواد از الان واسه سال 97 برنامه ریزی کنه و واسه کنکور بخونه تکلیفش چیه ؟
ممنون میشم جواب درست بدین .


سلام 
اصلی ترین دلیلش بخاطر همون تغییر نظام اموزشی هست ,منظورم همون ورود ششم و هفتم و......و حذف پیش دانشگاهی و..........
ولی مهمترین چیزی که وجود داره اینه که کنکور رو هیچ وقت برای رشته های پر متقاضی و تاپ مثل پزشکی و دندان و دارو و.......حذف نخواهد شد شاید عمده ترین تغییزی که داشته باشن اعمال تاثیر معدل زیاد برای دوره 3 سال اخر دبیرستان باشه.
ومهمترین نکته اینکه چرا برای 97 میخواهید کنکور بدید؟95 برگزار نشده و 96 هم هنوز نیومده ,اون وقت شما به فکر برنامه ریزی برای چند سال بعد هستین اون هم در جامعه ای که شبش میخوابی و صبحش بلند میشی میبینی قانون جدیدی وضع شده؟*

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام 
> اصلی ترین دلیلش بخاطر همون تغییر نظام اموزشی هست ,منظورم همون ورود ششم و هفتم و......و حذف پیش دانشگاهی و..........
> ولی مهمترین چیزی که وجود داره اینه که کنکور رو هیچ وقت برای رشته های پر متقاضی و تاپ مثل پزشکی و دندان و دارو و.......حذف نخواهد شد شاید عمده ترین تغییزی که داشته باشن اعمال تاثیر معدل زیاد برای دوره 3 سال اخر دبیرستان باشه.
> ومهمترین نکته اینکه چرا برای 97 میخواهید کنکور بدید؟95 برگزار نشده و 96 هم هنوز نیومده ,اون وقت شما به فکر برنامه ریزی برای چند سال بعد هستین اون هم در جامعه ای که شبش میخوابی و صبحش بلند میشی میبینی قانون جدیدی وضع شده؟


ممنون... ولی تو بعضی سایتا زدن 85 درصد میشه نمرات پایانی . 15 درصد میشه واسه کنکور که دقیقا همین 15 درصد هم واسه همین رشته های پزشکی و تاپ مهندسی هست !
واسه اینکه 2 سال باید برم سربازی و عملا کنکور میفته برای سال 97 !
واقعا همچین چیزی قراره انجام بشه یا فقط شایعست ؟!

----------


## zahra engineer

سلام دوست عزیز، طبق گقته سازمان سنجش کنکور خذف نمیشه به هیچ وجهه اما نمرات نهایی برای سال 95 تاثیر قطعیه و برای سال 96 و97 خذف شده و برای کنکور سال 98 هر سه سال محاسبه میشه

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام دوست عزیز، طبق گقته سازمان سنجش کنکور خذف نمیشه به هیچ وجهه اما نمرات نهایی برای سال 95 تاثیر قطعیه و برای سال 96 و97 خذف شده و برای کنکور سال 98 هر سه سال محاسبه میشه


ممنون از پاسختون
یعنی به هیچ وجه کنکور تا اون سال حذف نمیشه ؟ منبع خبریتون کجاست ؟ 
داخل فروم این حرفارو زده بودن یا از اخبار و تی وی شنیدین ؟ چون مهمه بدونم منبع حرفتون کجاست . شرمنده

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hosseinzj




ممنون... ولی تو بعضی سایتا زدن 85 درصد میشه نمرات پایانی . 15 درصد میشه واسه کنکور که دقیقا همین 15 درصد هم واسه همین رشته های پزشکی و تاپ مهندسی هست !
واسه اینکه 2 سال باید برم سربازی و عملا کنکور میفته برای سال 97 !
واقعا همچین چیزی انجام چیزی قراره انجام بشه یا فقط شایعست ؟!


واقعا سخته پیش بینی این مساله
از همین جریان تاثیر معدل حساب کنید ببینید چند ماهه کش پیدا کرده ماجرا , اصلا تنها چیزی که براشون اهمیت نداره , اینده افرادی مثل بنده و شماست .
ولی بخاطر اتفاقاتی که افتاده و منظورم همون رای دیوان بخاطر تاثیر معدل هست و تغییراتی که نظام اموزشی داشته احتمال اینکه همچین چیزی رو پیاده کنن و باز هم یک جماعتی رو سردرگم کنن خیلی زیاد هست ولی همانطوری هم که توی پست قبلم عرض کردم این حذف 100 درصئی برای برخی از رشته ها نخواهد بود.*

----------


## Tzar

> سلام دوست عزیز، طبق گقته سازمان سنجش کنکور خذف نمیشه به هیچ وجهه اما نمرات نهایی برای سال 95 تاثیر قطعیه و برای سال 96 و97 خذف شده و برای کنکور سال 98 هر سه سال محاسبه میشه


موضع سنجش در مورد امسال مشخص نیس بعد شما تا 98رو پیش بینی میکنی ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sh-n

> سلام دوست عزیز، طبق گقته سازمان سنجش کنکور خذف نمیشه به هیچ وجهه اما نمرات نهایی برای سال 95 تاثیر قطعیه و برای سال 96 و97 خذف شده و برای کنکور سال 98 هر سه سال محاسبه میشه


کی گفته اینو ؟ هنوز تکلیف هیچی مشخص نشده ، چه بسا اگه تا هفته ی اینده هم تو مجلس تصمیمی گرفته شه تا سال 98 حداقل 900 باری اصلاحیه و بند و تبصره بهش اضافه میکنن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## namkarbary

> موضع سنجش در مورد امسال مشخص نیس بعد شما تا 98رو پیش بینی میکنی ؟


راس میگه ...
سازمان سنجش مثل سیاست می مونه..
پدر مادر نداره که...

----------


## m a h s a

کنکور هیچوقت حذف نمیشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*دوست عزیز شما چرا میخواید 97شرکت کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سال96 شرکت نمیکنید چرا؟؟


به هر حال برای 97 مطمعنم که کنکور هست اما 98 رو نمیدونم.

موفق و پیروز باشید!
*

----------


## Mr Sky

*طبق گفته مسولین از 98 هشتاد و پنج درصد معدل ملاکه و فقط 15 درصد کنکور....که البته این 15 درصد برای دانشگاه و رشته های تاپه*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abolfazl96


دوست عزیز شما چرا میخواید 97شرکت کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سال96 شرکت نمیکنید چرا؟؟


به هر حال برای 97 مطمعنم که کنکور هست اما 98 رو نمیدونم.

موفق و پیروز باشید!



احتمالا باید به خاطر خدمت مضخرف سربازی باشه*

----------


## Hossein.A

> احتمالا باید به خاطر خدمت مضخرف سربازی باشه





> دوست عزیز شما چرا میخواید 97شرکت کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> سال96 شرکت نمیکنید چرا؟؟
> به هر حال برای 97 مطمعنم که کنکور هست اما 98 رو نمیدونم.
> موفق و پیروز باشید!


سلام . بله دقیقا بخاطر خدمت مقدس سربازی !
97 رو مطمئن هستین واقعا ؟
چون 97 باشه بسه برام بعد 2 سال ! 
اگه تونستم که چه بهتر . اگه نتونستم حتما دیگه پیر شدیم واسه کنکور

----------


## hossenmgh

مطمئن باشین حذف نمیشه
چون یه بدی که امتحان نهایی داره اینه که مصحح ها یه جور نیستن (یکی سخت می گیره یکی آسون می گیره) ، احتمال تقلب هم توی امتحان نهایی بالاست
به همین خاطر هیچ وقت کنکور رو نمی تونن حذف کنن

----------

